# Electric Blue Dempsey Hybrid



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

I want to first start off and say that I am not attempting this, I am just curious. As we know, an EBJD is created when you take an EBJD and breed it with a Blue Gene Dempsey, but hypothetically, would it be possible to breed say... a male EBJD with a female Texas, raise the fry and take a female from that batch and breed it with the male EBJD again to get some type of electric blue hybrid or would it not work that way when hybridized. Like I said, I am just curious and have no intention of doing this but am curious as to how the blue gene would work.


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

Personally, I've been wondering why the Flowerhorn crowd hasn't already tried this (for all I know, someone may be working on it now). The characteristic certainly seems like something that would attract their attention ("Oooo, shiny!"). :wink:

It is impossible to predict how or if the trait would pass to a hybrid with another species. You're talking about a commitment of at least three generations, several years, and no guarantee of success beyond a Dempsey hybrid with whatever species you use.

It would also be difficult because aggressiveness is one of the traits that Flowerhorns are bred for, and EBJD, even adults, just aren't as aggressive as their normal counterparts.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

JD's are never used in flowerhorns because all of the fry tend to have a long slender body and a lack of nauchal hump, sure, color is nice, but it isn't worth sacrificing a big nauchal hump and thick body for.

It would take too long to breed the body shape back to what it "should be", and let alone keeping the intense color along with it, by the time the body shape was back to being thicker/higher, the color would likely not be the same.

Flowerhorns are not bred for aggression, it just so happens the traits they are are required to have to be good quality happens to come from aggressive species.

every JD hybrid I've seen comes to the same within a certain extent, very JD looking body with a few color exceptions.


----------



## Lancerlot (Feb 22, 2006)

what happens of you breed a EBJD to a Gold JD?


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

On topic please, who cares about visual flowerhorn characteristics. I am interested in the blue gene.
As for a gold jd, the same result as a regular I believe.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi Nathan,

It is funny you ask this question, as I have contemplated it many times myself. The reason being, I have a Short Bodied (or Hybrid) Herichthys carpintis, living with an EBJD (discussed in a past thread). They seem to have paired. Although I am not trying for babies, it works well for me as they do not fight with each other in a less than ideal tank size (55 gallons). They do exhibit spawning behaviors, yet I have never seen eggs, which I believe is due to my aggressive common pleco and small group of cories.

Basically, I do not have any contribution or experience to the possible outcome. I do not plan to spend time trying this experiment, especially with my "Texas" as she may not even be fertile and would most likely make a weak brood (if even possible, which I suspect is highly unlikely with an EBJD). However, if some eggs were laid, they were actually fertilized and the parents are able to defend them, my curiosity may overtake me and an experiment might be â€œbornâ€


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

well as long as you get the recessive blue gene in the texas, I'm sure it would work fine... not really sure why you'd want to though...


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Iâ€™m going to assume everyone in this conversation already knows the basics of how to produce Blue Dempseysâ€¦

So one may think that breeding a Blue Dempsey with a (for example) Jaguar (Parachromis managuensis) would produce a â€œBlue Geneâ€


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

> Since the only similarly Blue Cichlid that has come about since the Blue Dempsey, has been the Blue Ram, I highly doubt this is how they got it.


why the doubt?

:lol: :lol: :lol: jk...


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Toby_H said:


> Iâ€™m going to assume everyone in this conversation already knows the basics of how to produce Blue Dempseysâ€¦
> 
> So one may think that breeding a Blue Dempsey with a (for example) Jaguar (Parachromis managuensis) would produce a â€œBlue Geneâ€


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

I said the same thing in the second post, using a lot fewer words.



Chromedome52 said:


> It is impossible to predict how or if the trait would pass to a hybrid with another species.


If you needed more detail, you should have asked! :lol:


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Chromedome52 said:


> I said the same thing in the second post, using a lot fewer words.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes you did and yes you were right...

I just think it's so common for people on the internet to present their opinion as if it is fact... it really helps people when we include details and/or site where we learned or why we know what we know...

I know I always appreciate details... :thumb:


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

I stand chided, and properly so, as I have chided others in the past for the same thing.


----------



## Briguy (Aug 10, 2009)

Lancerlot said:


> what happens of you breed a EBJD to a Gold JD?


Check out this forum:

http://dempsey.6.forumer.com/viewtopic.php?t=891

Basically you get regular looking JD's but I don't know what happens when you breed them to each other or back to the parents.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I by no means intended to "chide" ya Chrome... just shared why I think one post was more appreciated than the other... :thumb: I hope no offense was taken



Lancerlot said:


> what happens of you breed a EBJD to a Gold JD?


Sorry I missed that question...

I've bred male Gold x female Blue as well as male Blue x female Gold...

Blue x Gold = 100% Normal looking fry...

Theoretically, every one of the normal looking fry would be het for both Blue and Gold... or recessive for both Blue and Gold... or *Blue & Gold Genes...

I am currently using a Dempsey that is the offspring of Blue x Gold parents to produce Blue Dempseys. So it is true that Gold x Blue offspring are het for Blue... I have a Gold female also so eventually I will spawn him with her to confirm he is also het for Gold, but I have no doubts that he is...

*I've grown not to appreciate the term "Blue Gene" as it's misleading in and of itself and replaces a term that is far more accurate and already exists, which is to say "het for blue"... het meaning heterogeneous


----------

